# Do You Sing?



## MelodicDreamer

I was just wondering who here sings for grades, has lessons or sings regularly (not like in the shower lol). Just curious to know who else enjoys using their voice as one of their instruments.


----------



## NALLAN CHAKRAVARTHY MURTH

I always sing for my own satisfaction first and then look at others to enjoy. When alone my voice is my instrument and keep myself singing and enjoying into the new vistas i get into.


----------



## Krummhorn

I sing often as a liturgical cantor in church when my regular soloist isn't available. I'm also the organist, so I also accompany myself when in that mode. I also sing in the shower


----------



## IAmKing

I find I can sing fairly well alone.

Too self conscious when others are present though. When doing solfege in music theory class I can hardly bring myself to use enough air to get a steady tone out of my voice.


----------



## Future_teacher

I am a studying voice right now so I have to sing. Right now I am singing mezzo soprano repertoire but my teacher is reserving the right to move me to soprano if my range changes significantly.


----------



## jake.robson

i sing. i passed my ABRSM grade 8 with merit in november and i will be doing a diploma in singing next year. i class voice as my main instrument and i do sing regularly in performances and such


----------



## BuddhaBandit

My favorite voice is that of Tom Waits (Link), so that might give you an idea of how I sing...


----------



## Drowning_by_numbers

I have my grade 8... been in a church choir for about 7 years.. and write a lot of choral music. I love to sing!


----------



## davidiles

Singing is great - not just for for music skills but for social skills too!! everyone can sing and they should, although think how noisy the work would become! Bring on the madrigal parties....


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

i dont really fit in a category as far as range goes i guess i am a baritone. I cant read notes but i still sing alot. Usually mozarts work.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

I sing too much heavy metal stuff I can go from old 80s sounding stuff to pantera but it hurts to do so


----------



## Isabelle

I sing classical music, I´m training to go to the conservatoire of Amsterdam for classical singing, and if I then fail as a solo performer I´ll teach singing, I´m very determined on that. I´m now doing a last half year of preparing for the conservatoire, so yes I sing.
I mostly sing opera aria´s or classical ´songs´ (1600-1850).


----------



## tenor02

working on a BM in Music Ed, emphasis on Choral Conducting at Schwob School of Music

http://music.colstate.edu


----------



## katdad

I grew up singing in a high Episcopal church choir, so I was reading music and singing Mozart, Bach, and others since I was a kid.

Later, I matured into a pretty decent amateur bass/baritone. In recent years I took private lessons and became much better, thanks to the patience of my teacher. I then sang in a number of opera productions with a small professional company. Most of my singing was chorus but I also sang a few roles, including Antonio in Nozze di Figaro.

After my mobility became limited I reluctantly gave up opera and sang in a choral society -- a very good one -- and performed Carmina Burana, Mozart's Requiem, Verdi Requiem, and other classics. I also sing the occasional wedding and other events.

I suppose I'm lucky -- I have a reasonably good natural singing voice, had a superb teacher who led me to vastly improve, and I also have solid breath control, volume, and accurate pitch. I'm always singing in the car or at home and I often pick up an opera score from my bookshelf and sing along with the bass or baritone arias and such that I play on my stereo. My cat would prefer that I not sing but I'm larger than he is.


----------



## Bgroovy2

I guess I could classify myself as a serious amature. I love Southern Gospel quartet stuff and about destroyed my voice singing tenor material without understanding what I was doing or better yet, doing wrong! I was lucky enough to be guided to and older gentleman in our comunitty that teaches the true Bel Canto style of singing. This was such a blessing! I do some solo material but I am very involved in our church choir. We have a very talented directer who truly understands voice. Our organist is a well known composer and arranger that is just a dream to work with. 

Bottom line, I love to sing!


----------



## sheetmusic2u

I sang in school groups while growing up, with my family off and on at various functions (I have a musical family), and I sang for years in church choirs. While I am not singing in this manner currently, I still belt it out while I'm in the car.


----------



## Kezza

I suck at singing but have to practice so I can tune without using another instrument or a tuner


----------



## Methodistgirl

I have sang in the choir since I was about ten. I sing in the Methodist choir now.
Even though my voice has changed over the years. I still sing in the soprano
section. I stand behind the organ console with the rest of the gang where I sit
my song book down and enjoy singing without dropping my music.
judy tooley


----------



## chillowack

I've always loved singing, but only recently did I (finally!) fulfill a longstanding dream and start taking voice lessons (I've taken five so far).

I love it! My teacher is awesome, and I feel I'm learning and improving rapidly. 

My goal (besides sounding better when I sing!) is to use my voice in some of my compositions and recording projects.

Taking voice lessons has also brought me into the wonderful world of opera, where I have met some great people and enjoyed some amazing events.


----------



## sospiro

chillowack said:


> I've always loved singing, but only recently did I (finally!) fulfill a longstanding dream and start taking voice lessons (I've taken five so far).
> 
> I love it! My teacher is awesome, and I feel I'm learning and improving rapidly.
> 
> My goal (besides sounding better when I sing!) is to use my voice in some of my compositions and recording projects.
> 
> Taking voice lessons has also brought me into the wonderful world of opera, where I have met some great people and enjoyed some amazing events.


How wonderful!

Good luck with your lessons & hope you realise your dream.


----------



## AStarrii

i love singing! I've never done it professionally but it's so fun. I can't afford a teacher otherwise I would take lessons  

I would join the choir but the lady who runs it picks odd songs that I die of bordom with. 

In short I sing for myself, I've gotten many compliments (to my delight), and critcism from my sister after I'd sung myself hoarse but refused to stop. XD


----------



## chillowack

sospiro said:


> How wonderful!
> 
> Good luck with your lessons & hope you realise your dream.


Thank you! (And sorry for the delayed response.)


----------



## Lukecash12

I participate in several Masses and Oratorios every year, have taught vocals before, and voice was one of my minors at UOP.


----------



## Lyricsop

MelodicDreamer said:


> I was just wondering who here sings for grades, has lessons or sings regularly (not like in the shower lol). Just curious to know who else enjoys using their voice as one of their instruments.


While in college I minored in classical vocal performance for four years, I have performed in various chorale ensembles and in January I will be singing as part of a chorale ensemble at Carnegie Hall for a great cause to help raise funds for people in underprivilaged third world nations.


----------



## vlmt

I sing with my church choir as well, been doing it for about 2 years now. It's strange how I have quite a low speaking voice (Everyone expects me to be placed in Alto), but after the audition to see my range, they were shocked and put me in Soprano, hahaha.

I'm thinking of taking up ABRSM vocals, anyone here has done it? I'm a little worried because I can't seem to mix my 2 registers together, so when I reach the break, the next note is will be softer than usual, then going back to the normal volume as I go up..

PS: I sing in the shower too, and in the elevator when I'm alone


----------



## Alnitak

Live without poetry is rather unthinkable. So, I sing; and I sing poetry, I mean Lieder, Mélodies, songs (by Faure, Debussy, Hahn, Poulenc, Ravel, Schubert...)



vlmt said:


> PS: I sing in the elevator when I'm alone


Otherwise, what are you doing in lifts, when you are not alone?


----------



## gobaith

Ah! Singing! My big passion in life...Not much classical singing since moving to Brittany, but lots and lots of folk singing. It has stopped me throwing myself heart and soul into learning piano and oboe as a child as it wasn't as immediate and part of me. I love listening to singing of all kinds: I hope that one day I will get to see an opera of my choice, preferably in Covent garden, rattling my jewellery in the expensive seats ......Opera: heaven, bliss to listen to.


----------



## Randi

Hi! I am a singer. I have studied voice for 20 years and sing with Pacific Chorale. PC is a master chorale. We present our own season and on the seasons of Pacific Symphony, Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, and several others. I have been privileged to sing in the first Soprano section for 37 years! What a ride!! I just love it~ I've performed practically everything in the Chorale literature and can't say there is anything I haven't just loved. I am a lyric coloratura (less coloratura these days~ but used to have F above C2 or high F~ Queen of the Night sort of stuff!!) Currently~ I'm not quite that ambitious!! Thanks for posting this topic. It is fun to share~ Randi


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Under my shower...

Martin


----------



## the_emptier

I started singing in late 2009. I joined the mens choir in my high school on a lark because i needed a class. i've been involved with music all my life but i never really knew i could sing until i started. i immediately realized i could sing and my teacher said i had the strongest baritone voice in the whole program (of 200 students). i performed in the solo/ensemble contest that feb. just 6 months after i started and got a II+/89 which is pretty good for my first time around and little experience. currently I am in the two top choirs at my school as a tenor, I am also a section leader. our teacher retired last year and he really built our choir up from the ground. he is one of the greatest teachers i have ever had and a big influence on me, he taught choir for 35+ years and he was just phenomenal. now, due to ridiculous decisions we have a new choir teacher who taught orchestra for 24 years, she has had a great learning curve and i really like her. with the larger choir (called wilsingers, 60+ people) a lot of animosity was growing compared to WAVE (wilson advanced vocal ensemble) so a couple students and myself took action and we talked to our teacher and now we lead and conduct the songs while the teacher plays piano, helps with diction and adds insight. it may sound a little weird but we in no way are trying to undermine her authority or take control, we just want to have a great sounding choir. and the best way to do that was to have leaders who the other students actually respected. it's gone GREAT so far and barely a peep is heard from them! i myself am taking Faure's Madrigal and a Moses Hogan arrangement of "I can tell the world", polar opposites but i love it. anyways thats the extent of my singing background! my primary instrument is guitar and with tons of auditions i haven't focused on my solo voice very much but I think i'll be participating in the solo contest again.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I sing almost everyday actually, hymns. For the last... 10 years?

When I was about 4-5 years old I joined the children's choir at my church, but I was too shy and didn't like it. I still don't like to sing like that, but I'm quite open to sing otherwise, informally.


----------



## Sieglinde

I used to but currently I have no money for lessons, and there's about 2 singing teacher in my small town. One of them wanted to force me into musicals, which I love but most roles there are too low for me. But at least I still know the right technique I learned earlier. I just need a teacher and stuff that does good to my voice.

Will try the other teacher once I get a normal job...

I sing a lot of course when alone. I learned tons of arias just by listening (I can't read sheet music, must learn that too), and my favourite operas I know by heart. Including male roles, even if I can't go that low. (Singing tenor arias is fun. Especially belting out the Forging Song while ironing...)

I'm definitely a soprano (I could go up to D flat above soprano high C in lesson) and I feel most comfortable in dramatic soprano territory. Despite being a fragile girl, I feel lyrical parts heavy to do. Senta's ballad- totally comfortable. Mimi - don't think I could. Leonora - *sigh* Do want but not sure. 

If I was a man I'd want to be either a basso profondo or a Britten tenor.


----------



## Randi

*I do!*

Hi there. I do! I've sung with Pacific Chorale for over 30 years. I've studied voice almost that long and at one time had a vocal coach from the New York City Opera, as well as my regular voice teacher. I LOVE chorale music but more than anything, I love to sing it!!

Pacific Chorale performs 3 to 5 concerts a year for our own season subscribers. In addition, we sing two or three concerts a year with the Pacific Symphony and at the Hollywood Bowl summer concert season. We also sing with the LA Philharmonic, Pasadena Symphony, and the Long Beach Symphony. This coming fall we are touring with the Munich Symphony up and down the west coast from Washington to CA, performing the full score of the Lord of the Rings.

We are touring France in 2012. We are an active, fun, dynamic, highly accomplished Chorus and I feel so blessed to have had the honor to sing with this amazing Chorale Music organization my entire adult life!

How about you? Where do you sing?
Randi


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

Mostly in the shower...the walls give off good acoustics...


----------



## AlbaCountertenor

Hi.

I'm training as an operatic Countertenor with an eventual view to go professional. I practice 6 days out of 7 and the sort of things I sing is stuff like Verdi Prati from Alcina, Orfeo arias from Orfeo ed Euridice, Voi che Sapete and stuff in this vein. Baroque and Mezzo trouser roles stuff. I currently top out at A5 but hoping to eventually get that Soprano C one day. I've been training for about 4 months now so a long way to go!


----------



## serinia

In autumn I will enter 2nd year in classical singing. I`m a high lyric soprano.. but I really wish to develop my agility so I can sing coloratura roles. Currently I have a stable range, that of a soubrette C4-G5. At the beginning I sung baroque arias and then moved on to Lieder and a easy aria, L`ho perduta [The marriage of figaro]. My teacher said that I could sing voi che sapete next year so I`m very eager ^^ and hope to sing also Zerlina.


----------



## kv466

Just the other day I tried a song in d that I normally do in c and was thinking of how quickly and easily a voice can find a different key even though i'd never sung it that way...doing that with instruments is usually just as simple but with voice I do it without even thinking...recently I've been singing from 50 to 60 songs friday and saturday night...don't recommend it to anyone...i prefer band situations and always look to play with folks that sing so I only have to sing 10 or so a night...couldn't live without it, though...one of my favorite things to do


----------



## Il_Penseroso

With my not clear Basso, I know, I use to sing russian tunes sometimes, but only when I'm alone !


----------



## sabrina

Il_Penseroso said:


> With my not clear Basso, I know, I use to sing russian tunes sometimes, but only when I'm alone !


WAW! Basso?!! Amazing! Try to clear it a little (for opera), as I love real Bass voices.They are quite rare.
I am a stupid soprano singing in my kitchen, bath, livingroom, sometimes terrorizing my family, and I guess my neighbors. I love singing so much, that sometimes when I am outside, and when there is nobody around I start either Bach's Ave Maria, or Casta Diva, or some Una voce poco fa (not so easy). I love my voice outside. I noticed what a difference it makes where you sing.
As for my background, I have no opera training, I only sang in choirs from grade 1 to University. I noticed, that with some practice I can hit those stratospheric notes over C6. During my choir experience, the highest note as a soprano 1 was high B (5). I'd love to have a voice coach, but that's more of once upon a time...I had a chance


----------



## Il_Penseroso

sabrina said:


> WAW! Basso?!! Amazing! Try to clear it a little (for opera), as I love real Bass voices.They are quite rare.


If I could get some singing lessons, maybe ... but think too late for me (sigh)
You know,I really liked to sing Boris Godunov but I know I can never, so I'm just pleased to sing Down the Petersky, Red Sarafan and so ... while accompanying myself on piano.



> I love singing so much, that sometimes when I am outside, and when there is nobody around I start either Bach's Ave Maria, or Casta Diva, or some Una voce poco fa (not so easy). I love my voice outside. I noticed what a difference it makes where you sing.


Never tried outside ... but I can guess how it could be completely different.


----------



## Sofronitsky

I think my story is quite like Il_Penseroso's. I accompany for my high school's choir, and one day I stayed late to use the piano there. When I thought no one was there, I sang (to my own improvised accompaniment) The Old Man's Tale from Rachmaninoff's Aleko. When I finished our conductor came out of his office clapping and told me that from then on I would have to accompany during rehearsal and sing bass during concerts. So I guess that's something, I don't really like singing though, just Rachmaninoff


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Sofronitsky said:


> I think my story is quite like Il_Penseroso's. I accompany for my high school's choir, and one day I stayed late to use the piano there. When I thought no one was there, I sang (to my own improvised accompaniment) The Old Man's Tale from Rachmaninoff's Aleko. When I finished our conductor came out of his office clapping and told me that from then on I would have to accompany during rehearsal and sing bass during concerts. So I guess that's something, I don't really like singing though, just Rachmaninoff


But you're still so young , you have a long time to make it up ...


----------



## Sofronitsky

Il_Penseroso said:


> But you're still so young , you have a long time to make it up ...


Haha my piano teacher gives me 5 etudes to learn a weekcry,sometimes Moszkowski and Chopin, so I can catch up from my late start. With that and composition, I don't think I have time to _think_ about working on my singing.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Sofronitsky said:


> Haha *my piano teacher gives me 5 etudes to learn a weekcry,sometimes Moszkowski and Chopin*, so I can catch up from my late start. With that and composition, I don't think I have time to _think_ about working on my singing.




Dear poor friend ! :lol:


----------



## PhillipPark

I used to sing in my county master chorale as a bass (not enough time now meh). Had a blast though: in our last performance, we did Mozart's Requiem.


----------



## Morgana

I'm an avocational singer.

I took classical voice lessons for about 4 years in my early twenties and then stopped studying after graduating from college. I'm in my thirties now and just began studying again this past January. I also sing with a local choir.


----------



## Klavierspieler

I sing only in the shower.


----------



## Orange Soda King

I've just started voice lessons. It is GREAT.


----------



## CountessAdele

Orange Soda King said:


> I've just started voice lessons. It is GREAT.


Me too! I love them, I always leave lessons feeling excited! I'm learning x-mas carols and art songs right now. My favorite thing to sing though is I could've danced all night!


----------



## Moscow-Mahler

In kindergarten.


----------



## TzarIvan

Yes, I sing as a choir boy since I was small but wasn't doing it seriously at that time, I just started to take vocal lesson since 2 years ago. Whenever I feel bad, I sing as loud as possible and I feel like all the stresses goes away from me :lol:


----------



## TrazomGangflow

I sing fairly well. I don't take it seriously like I do instruments. When I want to involve myself in music when no instruments are around I just sing. I only sing when no one is around though which is probably a good thing.


----------



## composira

I sing once a week for an hour and also while showering. In public, I'm fine with singing when everyone else is but I'm afraid I'll sing off key if I do it alone.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

IAmKing said:


> I find I can sing fairly well alone.
> 
> Too self conscious when others are present though. When doing solfege in music theory class I can hardly bring myself to use enough air to get a steady tone out of my voice.


Yes, singing is harder to do in front of others due to how personal it is. That's my thought anyway.


----------



## hpowders

Only when I am alone....which usually happens when I'm in a group and I start singing.


----------



## Krummhorn

All throughout my schooling I was in the A'Capella and Concert Choirs as well as the piano accompanist. My voice range is 1st Tenor, although in my more advanced years the higher notes above A are no longer achievable without returning to vocal training. 

I am an alternate cantor at the church where I am the organist - many are the times when I've employed a cross-over microphone at the organ console in prior years. These days we do it with a wireless lavalier mic.

Other than that, I limit my singing to the shower.


----------



## Kije

I sing whenever amusing or necessary. On a regular basis I sing the first and the second tenor in a local male choir, and in the beginning of December I'll singing in the choir which performs Sibelius' _Kullervo Symphony_ with a symphony orchestra!


----------



## waldot

I sang as a boy. I even sang alto as a young teen in the choir of a summer music festival where I was studying piano. When my voice broke I quit singing and took up the trumpet. I got quite good, but I was sent to a new high school in grade 11 (age 16) where the band director was notoriously unpleasant. I went to the choir teacher and asked her if I could accompany the choir. She had me play for her, had me sight read some accompaniments, and said that she would like to have me. But, I explained, I can't sing. She said, of course you can sing. No I can't. You have to sing. So I sang "My Country 'Tis of Thee" for her. It has a challenging range from C to A in C major. It went OK. No pitch problems (I have perfect pitch). She gradually moved the key up to E major and I was singing the C# pretty easily. She announced that I was a baritone and that was that.

I have sung in choral groups ever since, almost without interruption. I've never had a voice lesson, but I've accompanied many singers over the years and absorbed principles from their lessons. I've now belonged to the same church choir since 1978, when I was in my last year of law school. We sing a wide variety of music, ranging from spirituals to large classical works. In fact, next Sunday we are putting on a special concert with orchestra that will feature the Mendelssohn "Song of Praise." I'm in my early 60s now, but the voice still works pretty well. I have a true choral baritone range. There aren't many high Gs to be found, but I'm generally solid up to an F and sometimes an F#. I leave the notes below the staff to the Bass IIs.

I can't imagine not singing. I'm primarily a pianist, but choral singing is making music with a group, which I find incredibly rewarding.

How is that for a first post?


----------



## heatedbonfire

I sing to myself all the time and I even record my voice sometimes. I used to sing a lot in school and was in fact a part of several musicals until college until my BF told me that I can sing better  and I lost my confidence  Now, I don't let anyone hear me sing and when I record myself, I delete it right away


----------



## Rehydration

I'm a Tenor I, and I'm doing a great job of faking it!
No, but seriously I classify myself as a Tenor I even though my speaking range is that of a baritone. I probably have the shortest range of the tenors in my school chorus but I'm gifted with perfect pitch, so I can pick up music faster than anyone. This year I auditioned for my county chorus (because why not?) and it was one of the best decisions I ever made because I actually made it! It boosted my confidence in my singing voice (but I still can't stop shaking when I sing in front of other people).


----------



## Guest

Here's me singing:


----------



## HiC

I started of as a whisper then trans formed into a singer I have been on quite a few stages performing! I recently started sing Opera!


----------



## Albert7

I sing only to scare people out of the room rather quickly.


----------



## Diminuendo

I love singing, especially opera. I'm not good so for my own pleasure.

View attachment aria.mp3


----------



## Paz1224

*Love to sing...*



Diminuendo said:


> I love singing, especially opera. I'm not good so for my own pleasure.
> 
> View attachment 69908


I have been getting into opera lately. I want to go see Madame Butterfly, hopefully soon. I sing in choirs, mostly my own church's adult choir. I have been in various choir since was little. I started in the soprano section, but gradually made my move to the alto section which I thing is more fun and more challenging to me. Anyone else sing in choirs?


----------



## Paz1224

I am not trained vocally to be an opera singer, but I would like to be able to do it...


----------



## Pugg

Paz1224 said:


> I am not trained vocally to be an opera singer, but I would like to be able to do it...


So why don't you, take some singing lessons, they yell you soon enough if you capable, or join a choir.

Welcome to Talk Classical by the way.


----------



## WarmWater

I do sing, though not to my own satisfaction. I sing in a church choir, and I'm a member of an a cappella group.


----------



## Pugg

WarmWater said:


> I do sing, though not to my own satisfaction. I sing in a church choir, and I'm a member of an a cappella group.


Some famous people started in choirs, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Woodduck

Pugg said:


> Some famous people started in choirs, nothing wrong with that.


I started in choirs, but I'm not famous. Maybe I picked the wrong choir.


----------



## Pugg

Woodduck said:


> I started in choirs, but I'm not famous. Maybe I picked the wrong choir.


Perhaps something to do with the voice also?


----------



## Woodduck

Pugg said:


> Perhaps something to do with the voice also?


Well, my mother liked it.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Me, murdering _Che gelida manina_ a couple of years ago. Apologies for the crackly, tinny sound and the early cut-off; this was recorded on a crappy mobile phone propped up against my kitchen wall. I wish I could blame the dodgy intonation on the phone as well, but that's entirely my fault... I'm well out of practice 

View attachment Che geilda manina.mp3


----------

